# Recommendations needed



## chase01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello all,

I tried researching first, but the amount of information is overwhelming, especially since Im not a chef.

Im looking for a Japanese version of a chef knife (Gyuto I think) for my wife. She is a professional chef and just got offered a killer job so I wanted to get her a gift. Ive got about a $500 budget and I've tried to be as sly as possible about picking her brain about likes and dislikes.

I know her current chef knife is 8" and I think she wants to try one of the Japanese style handles (she currently has a wustoff classic ikon. mostly for meat and veggies, but no bones... she uses some other thing for that.

Thanks, thats all I have

If you guys have recs I would be appreciative


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

A chef's knife is a very personal thing. Preferences, habits and techniques differ. If she feels comfortable with a Wüsthof Ikon and that's her own choice it's far from sure she will actually use a Japanese knife at work. It's a totally different instrument. Profile, weight, balance, use, hardly could be more dissimilar.
The generous budget you have in mind makes it even more problematic, if not embarrassing.
I'm sorry I have to put it so crudely. No good idea.


----------



## chase01 (Jun 21, 2020)

benuser said:


> A chef's knife is a very personal thing. Preferences, habits and techniques differ. If she feels comfortable with a Wüsthof Ikon and that's her own choice it's far from sure she will actually use a Japanese knife at work. It's a totally different instrument. Profile, weight, balance, use, hardly could be more dissimilar.
> The generous budget you have in mind makes it even more problematic, if not embarrassing.
> I'm sorry I have to put it so crudely. No good idea.


Interesting. Im aware that they're different animals all together. Im also aware that she may ultimately not like it, But Im curious as to why it you think it could be "embarrassing"?


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

I meant she could feel uncomfortable about getting an expensive present she doesn't use.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

There are really nice japanese knives in the 150-250 range that will blow the wusthof out of the water. And that's about the price range of knife I'm comfortable actually putting through hard use. The rest can be spent on two nice sharpening stones, a medium grit and a finishing stone.

I'd recommend something like this one as a first into japanese knives.

Not too hard, not too soft, stainless steel don't really need to worry about special upkeep 
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...als/products/gesshin-stainless-210mm-wa-gyuto
Or this one is more my speed but there's no right or wrong these are just preferences
https://knivesandstones.us/collecti...urouchi-nashiji-finish?variant=12015834791972 Thin at the edge where it matters but substantial at the spine to hold, good food release, stainless clad to limit reactivity but carbon core for easy sharpening..

Something to consider going from a german style knife to japanese -cutting style. I rock chop umm... never. It's either push or pull cut. There isn't a lot of belly as part of the design. There's a learning curve there but it should be pretty small once she's aware of it.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

benuser said:


> I meant she could feel uncomfortable about getting an expensive present she doesn't use.


I think what I think benuser meant was that there is a very good chance that whatever knife you choose for her may not be something that she will find useful at work for a variety of reasons, including the knife's characteristics.

Pro chefs typically do not use their expensive personal knives at work. There are several reasons for this, theft and hard use are chief among them. I have several top end knives that I would never use at work to avoid damaging them. Commercial kitchens are very hard on cutlery.

For example, a home cook may sharpen their knives maybe twice a year. A pro chef will sharpen their knives twice per month, perhaps more. Every time a knife is sharpened, it shortens the lifespan of the knife. So, based on that fact alone, you can see why she would not want to use such a knife at work.

Expensive personal items such as knives also have a funny way of turning up missing in commercial kitchens.

While I am sure that she will love and appreciate anything you choose for her, there's a good possibility that what you choose she may simply not want to use at work.

But, that does not mean your idea is a bad one. The best thing to do would be to simply tell her that you want to buy her a good knife and go with her to the various stores that sell quality cutlery so she can choose for herself. You could even have the handle or the blade engraved with something special to commemorate the occasion.

Lastly, there's an old chef's superstition that says "give a knife as a gift, sever the bonds between you." If you do buy her a knife, make sure she gives you something for it such as a penny or some other small token.

Good luck.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Not sure if you have commercial kitchen stores around you that sell knives but maybe you could take her somewhere and make a day or event of it with other things. That way she can test something out and get what she really wants. I don't think it's too impersonal as you can readily admit to her that you have no expertise in knife choosing and it's more about the thought at this point. Plenty of people now a days go to buy wedding rings together so a knife isn't too far fetched.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I recommend the Kanehide PS60 gyuto to friends and relatives. I rocked one for over a year and it's a great knife. It takes and holds a great edge is nimble with a very good grind and heat treat and @ $150 shipped it's a real work horse for a very real price point. Comes in either Wa (Japanese), or Yo (Western) handle styles.

Kanehide PS60


----------

